# Q 4 Jae: The look



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Jae (and Kev),

Firstly, cracking job with the migration. Must have some a huge task, and thanks for taking it on.

It looks like you have strived to keep "the look" very much as the old one, using the new platform - even though it looks in places like it wasn't easy. I wouldn't have minded a fairly different look, sacrificing some of the familar look, if it isn't easy on the new platform.

Take the "Home, FAQ, Search" bar at the top of the page. It doesn't fit in its frame. If it needed to look completely different, would anyone mind?

If you use a different platform, don't think anyone will mind a few more changes!

Good job all round though.
Pete


----------

